# DirectJet, or other substrate printer help



## jasonsignature (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

I am about to purchase a printer for printing on other substrates (like metal, plastic, glass, tile, etc). I just got back from SGIA in Orlando and found several printers that seemed to fit what I am looking for.

The printer that looked best to me was the Direct Color Systems Direct Jet.

Does anyone have experience with these printers or this company? The printer will print on most materials without pretreatment, although it may be necessary for some items.

I am not really interested in printing on tshirts, but other types of memorabilia that I can customize with logos and personalized text on demand.

Thanks your help.


----------



## eedoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello Jasonsignature. I'm now in same situation like you. I'm also very intrested in this type of machine so meantime did you found anything satisfactorily for you? If you have any advice or sugestion please let me know.
Thanks


----------

